# Peggy Rockefeller Concert: Charlie Albright



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the fourth concert of its 2016-2017 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them.

This year's series continues on February 8 with pianist *Charlie Albright*. Charlie Albright, 2014 Avery Fisher Career Grant Recipient, 2009 Young Concert Artist, 2010 Gilmore Young Artist, and Official Steinway Artist, has been critically acclaimed by The Washington Post as "among the most gifted musicians of his generation." A national and international competition winner, he has performed or competed across the United States, France, Australia, Norway, and Portugal. Mr. Albright has also performed duets and chamber music on multiple occasions with such artists as cellist Yo-Yo Ma and the Silk Road Project. He was the recipient of the Harvard University 2011 Louis Sudler Prize in the Arts, and was named Harvard's Leverett Artist-in-Residence for 2012. Mr. Albright completed his Associate of Science degree at the Centralia College during high school, and is the first classical pianist in the Harvard/New England Conservatory B.A./M.M. 5-Year Joint Program, where he received his B.A. in Economics at Harvard as a premedical student and received his Masters of Music in Piano Performance in 2012. He graduated with the prestigious Artist Diploma (A.D.) from The Juilliard School in 2014.

The program for the concert is as follows:

*Franz Shubert (1797 - 1828)*
from Impromptus, Op. 90

*Leoš Janáček (1854 - 1928)*
Piano Sonata ('Zulice, 1 x 05' From the Street, 1 October, 1905)

*Johann Strauss II (1825-1899)/Adolf Schulz-Evler (1852 - 1905)*
Concert Arabesque on themes from "On the Beautiful Blue Danube"

*Frédéric Chopin (1810 - 1849)*
Etudes, Opus 25

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student and postdoctoral fellow tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission.

Additionally, we are pleased to be offering a mid-season subscription for our remaining three concerts. Purchase now and save $15!

Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alas, living to far away.....


----------

